# Double Seed Shawl using Caron Cakes



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

I posted a few photos of my work in progress on this shawl and said I would post pictures and a pattern for the final product. I wrote up the pattern and it's available for free here: http://knitabitcrochetaway.blogspot.com/2016/11/pattern-double-seed-shawl.html

I love the Caron Cakes and will definitely be making many more of these. It is so soft and easy to knit up. One skein really goes far, too. Enjoy!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Very nice, thanks for sharing your pattern!


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you! Looks like something I might make with the cakes I bought that I don't know what I want to do with.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern. Good choice of colors.


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

That is pretty in Caron Cakes.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I really like your shawl. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Great Job . Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the link. I really like the seed stitch. This will go into my to do list. Both very pretty, by the way. Without my glasses on, I thought the first one was a solid white color. Really suttle change, seems to me; and I like that, as well as the other color changes.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I really like this


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful shawl. Possibilities seem endless with Caron Cakes...haven't broken down to purchase it ...yet!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice....thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Very nice!!


----------



## pugs12 (Nov 10, 2013)

Lovely. Thanks for sharing. Is the needle size 6 US or 6 mm? Love the Caron Cakes for Prayer Shawls.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

slmhuffman said:


> Thanks for the link. I really like the seed stitch. This will go into my to do list. Both very pretty, by the way. Without my glasses on, I thought the first one was a solid white color. Really suttle change, seems to me; and I like that, as well as the other color changes.


Oh my! So did I. Had to go back and check first one. I have
not bought any "cakes" yet. Have restrained from buying any new yarn for
over 2 years now!!! Yes, really..I have that much "stash"!
If I'm smart enough, I can make this shawl from my stash. Wish me luck!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I just received my Caron Cakes,and now have a pattern to use. I downloaded the pattern and read over the instructions,and rows 4-7 I will have to be careful that I follow it and not mess up.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

That,s very nice


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Beautiful shawl. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## monty1 (Apr 1, 2011)

I love this, thanks for sharing


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern. I love the seed stitch, and this looks like it will be a nice challenge for my beginner ability.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks lovely. Thanks for the pattern too.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for this - finally something knitted in Caron Cakes that I like. I bought two skeins and haven't seen anything I like until this - love it!!


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Lovely


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

????????


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

I am with everyone else, thanks a lot for the pattern...


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Very pretty; thanks for the link and I downloaded the pattern


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I like this. Might have to give it a try. Shared with my niece too as we have had an on going conversation for the last couple weeks about what patterns to do with the Caron Cakes yarns.


----------



## cook (Aug 28, 2011)

Copied the pattern but when I hit the copy button it brought up a copy of a lot of needle work. I was able to go back and get the copy and then went back to look at the needle work. I think that these were your work. If so you do great work. Are these your designs? If so you are great at this also. Best wishes. Cook


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

VERY nice! Did you cut any of it to make the colors match?


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lovely and thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

pugs12 said:


> Lovely. Thanks for sharing. Is the needle size 6 US or 6 mm? Love the Caron Cakes for Prayer Shawls.


It's 6 US, I'll clarify that in the pattern


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

cook said:


> Copied the pattern but when I hit the copy button it brought up a copy of a lot of needle work. I was able to go back and get the copy and then went back to look at the needle work. I think that these were your work. If so you do great work. Are these your designs? If so you are great at this also. Best wishes. Cook


Yes, they're my patterns and designs on my blog! Thank you


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

Marylou12 said:


> VERY nice! Did you cut any of it to make the colors match?


Thank you! I had to cut off a small bit in the beginning to make it match the end, but I was pleased with how uniform the Caron Cake color changes are


----------

